# My Hurricane Katrina kitty



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

He is from New Orleans and his name is Mango. He is the best thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow he is beautiful !!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here are your pics bigger :wink: :




























What a sweetie!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I love that one of him on the table...the perfect bedside accessory! :lol:


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

One lucky cat: he's adorable!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the big pictures, how did you do it? Also thanks for all the nice comments. Here is a picture of my "perfect bedside accessory"!! Notice the lampshade??? lol :jump


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww love that lampshade picture


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

So adorable  

Bless you for taking in a Katrina cat. Lord knows if I didn't already have two I would be taking a few myself.

Is he named Mango because of his color or because he was found on Mango St? Just curious :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

that lampshade picture is just too adorable for words!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

He was found on Filmore Ave. right by Lake Ponchatrain. They named him Filmore, but when we saw his orange eyes, we renamed him Mango. Thanks for the nice feed back.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

It's still great of you to take him in. There were so many homeless cats here before and Katrina didn't make it any better. It just breaks my heart. There's one in my backyard that swims(YES, SWIMS!) in my pool occasionally. I've been feeding hoping it will let me bring it inside. I have to try to get a pic of it sometimes. I never remember to bring my camera downstairs.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nola said:


> It's still great of you to take him in. There were so many homeless cats here before and Katrina didn't make it any better. It just breaks my heart. There's one in my backyard that swims(YES, SWIMS!) in my pool occasionally. I've been feeding hoping it will let me bring it inside. I have to try to get a pic of it sometimes. I never remember to bring my camera downstairs.


Where in New Orleans do you live and how did you fare after Katrina? Do you know where Filmore Ave. is? How tragic! That poor cat probably had to swim to survive after the hurricane! I still can't believe my little guy made it through! He is just one in thousands that were affected,I wish I could take them all. He is the love of our life and I NEVER new a cat could give us so much love and happiness. I live just to love him. Yes, I would love to see pictures of the swimming cat! Take care!


----------



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

He is really a beautiful kitty. I wanted to get a Katrina cat or dog, but I have 4 cats, and I know I can't have anymore.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you so much. We are lucky to have him.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

I think Filmore is near Ponchatrain somewhere, maybe Gentilly area. I live Uptown which is completely on the other side of town. I was very lucky in Katrina terms. I was able to get out early and my apartment was relatively undamaged. I've been helping gut houses in the devastated areas and you wouldn't believe what it looks like.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

zippy96444 said:


>


Where can I find a lampshade like yours? Complete with kitty, too.

Too cute!!


----------

